# Eventing Strong



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

By far, my favorite horse video ever!

Eventing Nation <3

Who else here are eventers?!

enjoy


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

That is an AWESOME video!!! Makes me PROUD to be an *EVENTER*!!!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

it is by far the best sport in the horse world!!! well actually, horseball looks super fun, look it up---if i tried that, i would fall on my face!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll have to go look that up, sounds challenging! So what level Eventing do you compete at/were you in that video or did you find it on youtube?


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I'll have to go look that up, sounds challenging! So what level Eventing do you compete at/were you in that video or did you find it on youtube?


found it on youtube lol. I compete novice, hopefully training this fall with my 7 yr old OTTB. And we are based out of Maryland. How about you?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

nice!  we're in our third year jumping and Eventing and will be competing at Beginner Novice with my 9yo pony  We're in Ohio...go Area 8!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> nice!  we're in our third year jumping and Eventing and will be competing at Beginner Novice with my 9yo pony  We're in Ohio...go Area 8!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh sweet!!! Good luck in the upcoming show season!!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't wait to start eventing again ! I'm in area IV. 

I have done training a lot in the past but I'm gonna start my 5yo at BN
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

ah, i love competing young horses! I hope you have a successful year!


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

Eventing is the best! I did to training level with my horse before he had to retire from jumping. And now I have a 6 year old OTTB (3 when I got him) that is making his USEA debut on february 5th! Wish us luck. he's done lots of schooling and schooling shows. This is his first recognized.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

equineeventer3390 said:


> Eventing is the best! I did to training level with my horse before he had to retire from jumping. And now I have a 6 year old OTTB (3 when I got him) that is making his USEA debut on february 5th! Wish us luck. he's done lots of schooling and schooling shows. This is his first recognized.


Thats so exciting!! I'm sure you guys are gonna kick some a$$  OTTB's are awesome


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MightyEventer said:


> Oh sweet!!! Good luck in the upcoming show season!!


Same to you!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Sweet vid! It's so true!

VB


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

So neat !!
I would love to try eventing


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Yay eventing!

I've done Novice, schooled Prelim with my past horse.

As soon as my current mare gets sound again, we will be picking up the season at BN (where we ended last season) and moving up to Novice!


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

May I ask how to get started in eventing ? 
I am searching hard for a coach in my area that will do it but in the mean time what can I do to get myself going?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Great vid. I would love to do eventing later on.


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't do eventing, at least not yet. I can barely go over a crossrail jump,
but I still loved the video. Maybe when I'm not a supersized fail anymore, then will be one of the "strong" people lol.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

AfterParty said:


> May I ask how to get started in eventing ?
> I am searching hard for a coach in my area that will do it but in the mean time what can I do to get myself going?


depending on how old you are, pony club is a great way- thats how i got started. it really depends on your area since some states are more western then english and vice versa. what state do you live in? i can try and do some research for you since ive got nothing else to do today lol


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I liked the video!
But I also have to say I love the jump at 1:18


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

MightyEventer said:


> depending on how old you are, pony club is a great way- thats how i got started. it really depends on your area since some states are more western then english and vice versa. what state do you live in? i can try and do some research for you since ive got nothing else to do today lol


I am in Prince Edward Island, Canada.
We do have eventing clinics here but they are quite far away. The lady will be coming to our barn in the spring however I'd love to work on somethings now

Just wondering exercises and things to do to get myself and my mare started.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I loveeee this video! It truly speaks wonders about our sport. My first year competing in eventing was 2010. Did 2 horse trials on my Fjord and won 7th out of 30+ and 5th out of 40+. Was so proud of him and myself, our first year showing ever! We did Pre-Entry which is the first level so I'm assuming its Beginner Novice? This year I plan to show on my new CWB mare Regena which I'm hoping to buy this summer and eiter me or my mom will be eventing the Fjord and POA and I might be on a second CWB if I get him sent to me for training.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

AfterParty said:


> I am in Prince Edward Island, Canada.
> We do have eventing clinics here but they are quite far away. The lady will be coming to our barn in the spring however I'd love to work on somethings now
> 
> Just wondering exercises and things to do to get myself and my mare started.


these arent specific exercises but here is a link to the canada dressage tests( you will have to do one as the first phase) The first two are for the level you will most likely start out( forgive me if im wrong since they are different names then what the US calls them but by the looks of it, they are for BN aka 2'6 jumps for the later phases) Downloads | National Dressage Tests | Eventing (top level) | English
If you have trouble understanding how to ride this, try ad find someone in the area who knows eventing dressage-or even just dressage to have them explain it

For show jumping, (the second phase) you should work on gymnastics with your horse in a closed arena. Get used to also jumping roughly a nine jump course at 2'6. (unless you plan on doing the next level up for some reason)

For cross country(the last and in my opinion the best phase!), take your horse out in the open and get comfortable with cantering and jumping in the open, this is important since you want to be able to let your horse go but still know you will have ultimate control.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

nice video i don't do any eventing (i really want to though)!!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

my horse is an eventer. he is going to pine top this weekend for a show novice level. Thompson GA. I am the photogapher. We had a bad reak when i was young so my sister in law rides him. Now and i am ploding around on her horses doing cross rails.


----------

